
Could This Drug Cure Alcoholism? - Osiris30
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/22/could-this-injection-cure-alcoholism.html
======
Osiris30
The drug (naltrexone) is not really a "cure" \- it is part of a treatment
method (used extensively in Finland) which has been termed "The Sinclair
Method"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sinclair_Method](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sinclair_Method).

